# Geld sparen mit discountsurfer?



## Anonymous (24 März 2006)

Geld sparen mit discountsurfer?
Mit diesen Zeilen möchte ich alle vor dem Gebrauch des Discountsurfers von teltarif warnen:
Ich hatte ein großes Problem mit dem Discountsurfer, obwohl ich diesen regelmäßig update:
Der Einsatz damit bescherte mir 2 Monatsrechnungen für online-Gebühren in Höhe 90,06 € für November und 94,83 € für Dezember 2005.
Deshalb stand ich in Kontakt mit Teltarif-Mitarbeiter F. H., der meine gesamten Dateien zur Überprüfung erhalten hat.
Seine Beurteilung lautete:


> wir konnten nachvollziehen, dass das Update bei Ihrer Installation versagt hat, wogenau und wodurch die Installation beschädigt wurde ließ sich jedoch noch nicht nachvollziehen.
> Bisher ist nur klar das durch unplanmäßige Veränderungen an Programmdateien der Updatemechanismus nicht funktionierte, wodurch diese Änderungen hervorgerufen wurden ist leider nicht ersichtlich.
> Wir haben eine fehlerhafte Konfigurationsdatei gefunden, in der unzulässige Zeichenkombinationen enthalten waren, dies hat zum Problem mit den Updates geführt.
> 
> ...




Seitdem habe ich nichts mehr von Ihm gehört! Keine Email wird mehr beantwortet!! Auch mehrere Schreiben (per Fax) an die Geschäftsführung wird ignoriert. Keine Antwort mehr. Teltarif tut so, als wenn es sie nicht mehr geben würde.

Der Gebrauch des Discountsurfers kostete mich also in 2 Monaten 185 EURO.
Überlegt es Euch gut, ob Ihr dieses Risiko eingehen wollt.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (24 März 2006)

*Suche mal nach Beiträgen zum SmartSurfer von Web.de*

Hallo,

es hat vor ein paar Monaten ähnliche Probleme mit dem SmartSurfer von Web.de gegeben, dort wurde man unbemerkt bei einem Call-by-Call-Anbieter angemeldet. Die Suchfunktion im Forum wird Dir die Beiträge zeigen. Beide Dienste, Discountsurfer und SmartSurfer werden kostenlos angeboten.

Die Probleme liegen in der Natur der Sache. Die Billigtarife halten die Anbieter nur kurz zu Werbezwecken durch, damit besteht das Problem spontaner Preiserhöhungen. Ich richte lieber einen fairen, guten Provider ein und akzeptiere, daß er an mir Geld verdient. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Joe D. (1 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Geld sparen mit discountsurfer?*

Hallo Anonymous/Nebelwolf,

es stimmt der Discountsurfer hat mit die teuersten Tarife. Mit dem Smartsurfer bin ich etwas billiger gefahren. Allerdings gab es da Tarife von Meome (freenet) die zwei Monate sau billig waren und danach aufs 3-fache gestiegen sind.
Bei der Abrechnung mit dem Smartsurfer hatte ich dazu noch einige Probleme. Die Firma Acoreus (0190....)  ist ja hier ein Begriff.
Ich habe mir nun eine Lizenz von Sense Connect gekauft 14.99 € . Man kann dieses Einwahlprogramm testen (vier Wochen ). 
Für mich hat es sich gelohnt meine Kosten sind gesunken, ich zahle nun ca. 40 Prozent weniger. 

Gruss Joe


----------



## formerly-nown-as-gast (7 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Geld sparen mit discountsurfer?*



Joe D. schrieb:


> es stimmt der Discountsurfer hat mit die teuersten Tarife. Mit dem Smartsurfer bin ich etwas billiger gefahren.



Was für ein Blödsinn, ich hoffe auf dieses Erstlingspost fällt keiner rein.....


----------



## jupp11 (7 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Geld sparen mit discountsurfer?*

Jeder muß für sich entscheiden, welchen Weg er ins Internet wählt.
Ganz offen: Wie man ohne DSL noch zurechtkommen will, entzieht sich mir.
Allein die notwendigen Updates von Windows und Virenscanner fressen soviel 
an Downloadzeit selbst mit ISDN, dass bei den mittlerweile sehr günstigen
DSL-Flatrates nur wenig an Argumenten übrig bleibt, nicht darauf  umzusteigen.

Muß jeder selber wissen und  für sich entscheiden, ob er bei fast gleichem Preis
 lieber mit dem Mofa fährt anstatt mit dem Auto (das ist ungefähr die Relation)


----------



## Joe D. (7 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Geld sparen mit discountsurfer?*

Hallo Jupp,

DSL ist etwas schönes nur es gibt noch Ortschaften in Deutschland die weder DSL noch UMTS haben. Manche leben halt noch wie in der Steinzeit, sie werden aber  jeden Tag  mit Werbung für DSL zugedröhnt.
Wenn man nachfragt sagen sie schlicht bekommen wir nicht, komt auch nicht mehr rein!
In Hessen hat man sich in einem kleinen Ortsteil selbst geholfen über Richtfunk.
Die Betroffenen Häuser waren allerdings in Sichtweite.
Wenn ich etwas runterladen muss ist der vergleich Auto mit Mofa noch sehr gut, es geht eher in Richtung Fussgänger - Auto (bei 3 kb /s).


----------



## technofreak (7 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Geld sparen mit discountsurfer?*

Nicht mal Kabel?  dann hast du mein volles Mitgefühl
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=43227

Heiko ist wohl sehr zufrieden. Sat-Lösungen waren mal im  Gespräch, 
hab aber nicht mehr viel davon gehört


----------



## Joe D. (7 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Geld sparen mit discountsurfer?*

Hallo Technofreak,

nein auch kein Kabel, ich habe bei BW-Kabel nachgefragt.
Es wäre eine gute Lösung  gewesen für das Internet, Telefon+ Fernsehen.
Aber nichts geht... .
ich weis nicht, ich schätze es ist auch sicherer als übers Modem!
Über dass Thema Acoreus - Dialer - ASProtect wurde hier im Forum schon eine Menge geschrieben

mfg
Joachim


----------



## technofreak (8 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Geld sparen mit discountsurfer?*



Joe D. schrieb:


> ich weis nicht, ich schätze es ist auch sicherer als übers Modem!
> Über dass Thema Acoreus - Dialer - ASProtect wurde hier im Forum schon eine Menge geschrieben


Illegale Dialer sind erfreulicherweise nur noch ein sehr seltenes Ereignis. Die Branche hat 
sich auf andere Wege der Geldbeschaffung verlegt, die hauptsächlich
 im  "Allgemeines" Forum nachzulesen sind. Bei diesen Methoden ist 
weder das OS, noch der Browser, noch der Übertragungsweg relevant. 
Dabei wird ausschließlich auf  Unerfahrenheit und Naivität gesetzt. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=177101#post177101


----------

